# What do you think of Noble?



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

This little horse has been offered to me for a pleasure and trail riding horse. He is ten years old and has been around the block, been a workhorse and an endurance horse. What do you think of him? And prize for guessing his breeding.....


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

I can't say much (or anything) about conformation, but he sure _looks_ pretty to me! 
How's he to ride?


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

He's beautiful! Maybe TB? For some reason I keep thinking of Haflinger.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

saddlebred?


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

Neither thoroughbred nor saddlebred


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

Nor Haflinger!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Offered...take that offer and run!!!
What a nice looking and work ethic horse....
Big boy...

He reminds me of a Trakehner... or that older warmblood..
:runninghorse2:.....
_


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

IDK where halflinger came from. I know a few in person, and this looks NOTHING like one.


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

He looks sweet and I LOVE the name Noble.  No guesses for breed, though my first thought was that he looks kind of like a large pony?


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

SA Warmblood or Boer horse? Looks like he'll be a lot of fun.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

He reminds me a bit of my non-traditional looking Arabian, so I'm going with Arabian.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

must be arab. maybe from Polish lines. the way he curls his neck and breaks at the 3rd vertebrae looks very Arab horse like.


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

So Caledonian, Tinyliny and 3rdTimesthecharm are the joint winners - he is Arab cross Boerperd (that is South African Boer horse (literally 'farmer horse') in this instance bred in Namibia for endurance. He is a small horse rather than a pony (he is about 14.3 hh) and horselovinguy you are right, he has a great work ethic (though I have only ridden him once) - very forward going and happy to go alone or in front. 

So....conformation critique anyone?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I was going to guess some Arabian crossbred, because of the topline and hip. Without knowing the country< would have guesses perhaps Anglo Arabian
Guess I late into the guessing game!
I think he is pretty well built for covering distance, with his head showing show .non Arabian influence


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

So, is he a Boerperd?
I of course , had to google, and the info I came up with, is that the Boerperd is a modern breed of horse from South Africa.It is a re-creation of the traditional Cape horse, or old type Boer horse, now extinct


www.tquinesthee.com/breeds/boerperd/


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the post, learned something new!

Breeds of Livestock - Boer Horse ? Breeds of Livestock, Department of Animal Science


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

I learned something new, too! Boerperds are gorgeous.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

My first thought was a touch of clydie, but that's probably just because of his colour & 'no nonsense' nose.

Can't comment on his confo from those 2 pics. Needs to be stood square, on a level surface. Pics from in front would be handy too. From the hind shot, can say he doesn't look cow hocked or otherwise. 

He looks like a good weight but that he's lacking topline muscle. He also has a 'hunter's bump' by the look of it - tuber sacrale sticking out. Those things may be related. Tho his back could be purely from bad saddle. A good bodyworker would likely go a long way.


----------

